# Servlet neuladen



## Morb (26. Jul 2010)

Hallihallo,

ich hätte da mal ne Frage bezüglich Servlets.
Wenn diese das erste mal aufgerufen werden, werden sie ja einmalig erzeugt und anshcließend x mal aufgerufen.
Nun habe ich das Problem, dass ich ein Servlet gerne jedes mal neu erzeugen möchte.
Hintergrund ist der, dass sich je nach Vorraussetzung die Config des Servlets ändern soll.
Also geht es irgendwie, ein Servlet nach einem Aufruf komplett aus dem Servlet-Container zu entfernen, so dass es beim erneuten Aufruf neu geladen werden muss ?

Gruß
Morb


----------



## Antoras (26. Jul 2010)

Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung ob es möglich ist ein Servlet nachzuladen (das dürfte wenn es möglich ist dann auch vom verwendeten Servlet-Container abhängen), ich kann dir aber sagen, dass dies total unnötig ist.

Nach welchen Bedingungen soll sich die Config ändern? Nach Benutzereingaben in einer Weboberfläche? Wenn ja, dann speichere die Config in eine DB und sorge dafür, dass sich das Servlet zur Laufzeit selbst daran anpassen kann.

Wenn die Config so spezifisch ist, dass sie nicht zur Laufzeit einstellbar ist, dann erstelle mehrere individuelle Servlets.

Alles andere ist auch ein Performancekiller: Jedes Neuladen kostet Zeit und das nicht wenig.


----------



## Niki (26. Jul 2010)

Servlets sind dafür nicht gedacht, es hat ja einen Grund warum sie als quasi Singleton verwendet werden. Probiers über die Session zu lösen bzw. poste deine Anforderung etwas genauer, damit wir dir bessere Tipps geben können.


----------

